# Rootz ads



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi there, when I get a chance I'm going to donate, probably next paycheck. Personally, I don't mind ads at all, so long as they don't cover the whole screen or whatever. This morning I noticed you guys are displaying ads for AirPush. What gives? No one with an android phone enjoys getting spammed in their notification bar.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

How does advertising air push affect your phone?

*Edited to appease the grammar nazi.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Barf said:


> How does advertising air push effect your phone?


I must be a grammar freak here or something, but it's "affect" not "effect."


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm guessing because it's supporting something that we all despise. But I also know they have to keep the lights on.


Barf said:


> How does advertising air push affect your phone?
> 
> *Edited to appease the grammar nazi.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> I'm guessing because it's supporting something that we all despise. But I also know they have to keep the lights on.


I get that people despise it, but all you have to do is refuse to support devs that include it in their apps, not rip on RootzWiki. Just my .02.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Dev's hardly include it, usually it's suspect apps that use it. 


Barf said:


> I get that people despise it, but all you have to do is refuse to support devs that include it in their apps, not rip on RootzWiki. Just my .02.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Barf said:


> I get that people despise it, but all you have to do is refuse to support devs that include it in their apps, not rip on RootzWiki. Just my .02.


Nobody's ripping on RootzWiki. Only asking a question.


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Air Push does blow! Rootz probably isn't hand picking the ads though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

The ads are from DoubleClick (Google) so Rootz has no control over them.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

